# Arc audio 2500cxl blown



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello, anybody out there have a board for an Arc Audio 2500cxl, maybe out of a blown 2500.much needed. Mine had a meltdown.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Ptenn816 said:


> Hello, anybody out there have a board for an Arc Audio 2500cxl, maybe out of a blown 2500.much needed. Mine had a meltdown.


I replied to your email before seeing this. Probably not the route you want to go but let me know.


----------



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

I just got your email.ill respond to your email


----------



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

bbfoto said:


> I replied to your email before seeing this. Probably not the route you want to go but let me know.


----------



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

bbfoto said:


> I replied to your email before seeing this. Probably not the route you want to go but let me know.


 Hello group, just writing this to give feedback on "bbfoto ". I just purchased this beauty from him. He was very professional and responded quickly. This arc audio 2500cxl was double boxed, insured, and arrived quickly. Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Photo's please. What went on with the original fried amp?

Ge0


----------



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> Photo's please. What went on with the original fried amp?
> 
> Ge0





Ge0 said:


> Photo's please. What went on with the original fried amp?
> 
> Ge0





Ge0 said:


> Photo's please. What went on with the original fried amp?
> 
> Ge0


----------



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ptenn816 said:


> View attachment 274893


Ya not sure what happened? Ran for about 8 months. I had it playing at max volume for to long when meltdown happened. Just too much stress on the 20yr old amp I figure


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ptenn816 said:


> Ya not sure what happened? Ran for about 8 months. I had it playing at max volume for to long when meltdown happened. Just too much stress on the 20yr old amp I figure


Oh crap. Well, that will do it. Can't recover from that amount of burn damage.

See all that black goop along the right side? That's electrolyte that leaked from your capacitors. Chances are the capacitors were bad which placed a lot of ripple current on the power supplies primary. Chances are the heat sink compound was so old it had turned to dust. It no longer helped cool the power supply MOSFETs. This heated things up futher and lead to MOSFET failure. MOSFETs often fail short circuit. In this instance it was between power and ground through the transformers primary. This is what burned the board up so bad.

Gotta watch using older amplifiers that have been in service for years. It's always a good idea to switch out electrolytic capacitors and place fresh heat sink compound.

Glad things worked out for you OK in the end.

Ge0


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Ptenn816 said:


> Hello group, just writing this to give feedback on "bbfoto ". I just purchased this beauty from him. He was very professional and responded quickly. This arc audio 2500cxl was double boxed, insured, and arrived quickly. Pleasure doing business with you.
> View attachment 274850


Thanks for the feedback.  

Glad that you received her safely and that she'll be put to good use. 

FYI, the new owner will be sending this 2500cxl to Brad at Arc Audio for a full checkup and refurb. Everything "looked" fine internally, and even the thermal compound was still wet and like new.

But we all know how it goes with 15-20 year old amps...as per the photo of his old 2500cxl. Sad to see.  

But enjoy the "new" amp!


----------



## Ptenn816 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> Oh crap. Well, that will do it. Can't recover from that amount of burn damage.
> 
> See all that black goop along the right side? That's electrolyte that leaked from your capacitors. Chances are the capacitors were bad which placed a lot of ripple current on the power supplies primary. Chances are the heat sink compound was so old it had turned to dust. It no longer helped cool the power supply MOSFETs. This heated things up futher and lead to MOSFET failure. MOSFETs often fail short circuit. In this instance it was between power and ground through the transformers primary. This is what burned the board up so bad.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanation, idk much about the internal working of an amp but your explanation makes sense to me. I'm just glad I'm taking the time to send the new one in for reconditioning. I definitely love these amps.Both my 4150cxlr and my 2500cxl make the perfect combination. imo.thanks again


----------

